# can paints roan?



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

So im really stupid when it comes to colors. I shaved my three year old black and white paint mare and I noticed on the black spot on her butt there were white hairs speckled all over. She wasn't like this last summer and their not "super" noticeable only up close. I showed it to a friend and she said it looks like shes starting to roan. Could she be roaning? Or is it like an under coat type thing? I dont have pictures but I'll take some today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

They can I believe


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No she is not "roaning." Roans are roan from birth. 

Pictures would help us to tell you exactly what is happening.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh good!! Im glad I really liked her black. I'll definatly get pictures today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

She could be greying out, which isn't the same as roaning. I know a paint who was black and white as a 2 and 3 year old but she's light grey and white now.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Grey starts on the head, not the rump.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

my paint is black and white. has raoning by his back leg and its very pretty . i think they could, not all roans a roans as babys ive seen some roan out a few years later.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Horses do not "roan" out a few years later Harley. If they are true roans they are roan from birth.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Could it be sabino?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Could it be sabino?


Yup, could be. As NDAppy says, true roans are born roan (although you may not know it till they shed out their foal coat). True roan is not progressive. Of course he could be straining so hard to be an Appy, which is a horse's conception of nirvana, that he is popping out a few white hairs...:rofl:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Could possibly be, but without actually seeing what is going on there is really no real way to say.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok their not great photos but hopfully you can see what im talking about


























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

OP, did you try to body clip this horse?? The "shedding" looks funny over the flank and there are chunks of hair along the leg & belly. Hard to see but I think there are blade marks on the ribcage in the last photo.

Clipping can make the hair reflect light differently, but it looks like this horse just has some "ticking" which is just a few random white hairs. Not roaning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes we did clip her. Her coat was so long and thick it came out horrible looking. But she was soooo hot we had to do it. It took us two hours or more and we didnt even get to her legs it was crazy. It didnt help that she absolutly hated getting it done
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Clipping is probably why you're seeing the white hairs now. I've noticed in my paints that their white hair grow longer than the dark hairs during the winter, then the white ticking hairs seem to mostly shed with the winter coat.

Some do show a little more ticking as they age though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

it is not unusual for them to get scatted white hairs or even small patches that look roan.Most likely sabino gene at work. I had a foal born that had alot of white hairs in her coat,not just in flanks or small spot,but throughout her body she almost looked roanish but wasn't coming from a sorrel & liver chestnut. My one mare now has a couple of roan like areas.She is weird when she sheds as she looks like she is greying or roaning out :shock: When she is done shedding no she just her usual bay & white


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok thanks guys! That makes sence I guess we'll have to wait and see how it turns out this summer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would also guess that it was the sabino gene at work. She may end up with a few white hairs, and they might become slightly more plentiful as she ages, but she'll never be or look roan.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

What about the possibility of bird spots?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

iride - they would be actual spots. The ticking in this case is too spread out.


----------

